# plastic or pvc cage



## Lynda (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking for a large cage for an AA - the pvc cages look great for lasting forever and ease of cleaning, but havent found one designed for a foot of substrate. Would rather purchase one vs make one...Any experience with these cages or recommendations? Thanks


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2011)

Look at boamaster.com, they make a 8x3x2.5 melamine cage for $500 + shipping. I have never used them, so can't speak for their quality or anything. I don't think you will find a PVC/plastic cage that will work unless you contact one of the manufacturers and ask them to custom make one. If you want to go this route check with repti-racks.com and animalplastics.com.


----------



## Lynda (Aug 28, 2011)

james.w said:


> Look at boamaster.com, they make a 8x3x2.5 melamine cage for $500 + shipping. I have never used them, so can't speak for their quality or anything. I don't think you will find a PVC/plastic cage that will work unless you contact one of the manufacturers and ask them to custom make one. If you want to go this route check with repti-racks.com and animalplastics.com.


 = 
Thanks very much -


----------

